# HSG x-ray



## KITKAT2011 (Oct 8, 2011)

Hi Ladies

Hope you all well.

Well we have decided to go for the hormone injections but before we can do this I have to have a HSG x-ray.

Its a x-ray taken of fallopian tubes and uterus after a liquid dye has been injected through the vagina to check for blockages.

I have stupidly googled this and read horrible stories that have now freaked me out!!!  

Has anyone had a HSG x-ray? What were your experiences?

Thanks

Kate xxx


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi, the hsg is to check for blockages in the fallopian tubes.

I had one done a while back ago. Everyone is different when it comes to pain. I did find it very uncomfortable and when they inject the dye you will feel period like cramps. They do say it leaves you very fertile after it but it didn't do anything to me. I do recommend taking a strong pain killer an hr before you go in. You will be able to get one off your gp. Rest after treatment as there is slight bleeding and cramps. 
Good luck toots xx


----------



## kirsty1982 (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi KitKat,

I did exactly what you did when I was told I needed to have one of these done.  It isn't the most dignified thing to have done and not the most comfortable, i found that when the dye was injected I did feel a little uncomfortable but nothing major........... my problem was afterwards, I felt all swollen and really uncomfortable but a couple of strong painkillers later and it felt better, took a couple of days to feel back to normal but its all worth it to find out if there is any issues with your tubes.  Like Hails said though everyone is different, just try not to worry too much im sure there are women who have had it done who didnt have a bad experience, people only ever leave negative stuff its very rare to find someone who leaves a positive comment about it.

Good Luck with it and hope all goes well

xx


----------



## Bird37 (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi Kate,

I had a HSG today and was VERY NERVOUS after reading horrible stories on the internet.  I have to say that it was absolutely fine!!  It took about 5 or 6 minutes and was similar to having a smear.  It was a little uncomfortable when the dye was inserted, but the pain was very brief (10 seconds).  I had no pain afterwards and I feel fine at the moment.  I had the test done 6 hours ago and have had no after effects at all.

I'd read that it's good to have a laxative the night before the test (apparently it's easier to see on the x-ray if your bowels are empty)!!  Sorry if TMI!!  I also had 2 x 600mg Ibuprofen about 30 minutes before the test.  I don't know if this helped with the pain, but as I've said, I had very little pain.

My tubes were clear, so not sure if this was the reason my test was relatively pain free...

Next step will probably be Clomid for us...

Good luck !  You'll be fine! 

Karen x


----------



## Daysleeper (Apr 23, 2011)

The more nervous you are, the more you tense muscles that need to be relaxed!! If you can sneak a cheeky muscle relaxer like valium then go for it. I was totally rubbish in mine and ended up having it under general anesthetic, I wish I'd taken a sedative. I think it depends on your fertility history really, my tubes and womb had never been used before that scan so no bloody wonder really!! Don't worry too much, plenty if not most women on the OI boards have had it done and lived to tell the tale! Good luck xx


----------



## KITKAT2011 (Oct 8, 2011)

Hi Girls

Thanks for all your replies!!!!

Feel much better and it doesnt sound that bad.

Will definatly take some pain killers !!!!!


----------



## Jean Gray (Apr 26, 2011)

I took a painkiller but still hated it. The lovely nurse next to your head talks soothingly so concentrate on her. The best bit about the whole thing? No, not it finishing, instant results. So have someone drive you home if you can so you can just totally relax. Oh, and no more googling, these people are professionals and will hopefully help you as much as mine did. 

Good luck!


----------



## Journey99 (Jul 23, 2011)

I had my HSG yesterday and was bricking it! I'm not sure what I was more nervous about...the procedure or results. 
I took 2 extra strength paracetamol about an hour before the exam. The actual procedure takes less than 5 minutes. The first part is like a smear where they insert a speculam. Then they inject a small amount of die in each tube. I won't lie it wasn't pleasant but it was definately bare able. It was like a pressure cramp that lasted less than 30 seconds. Everyone says its like cramps. I rarely get cramps so I'm a wimp lol. The dr told me when you feel the cramp the procedure is over and he didn't lie. I just breathed really deep while I was reassured it was almost done. Like I said it was prob 15-30 seconds. As soon as they said we are done the cramping stopped. They then removed the speculam and that was it. The nurses were very comforting. 
Unfortunately the dr was reluctant to share much info and said my cons would explain it at the next appt. I did badger him until he told me there was good spillage in one tube. I managed a peek at the X-ray and could only see one tube meaning the other was fully blocked. But the dr did say that one working tube is all it takes and not stress about it. 
I've had no cramps or pain since they finished. Last night my uterus felt achy but that could be due to my surgery a few weeks back. 
Good luck...it's not that bad and over in seconds! Coming from a big baby x


----------



## helsebels (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi Kate,

The HSG isn't too bad - I had my first one a couple of years ago and had no problems
However, July this year - had the test at 9 in the morning - dye went in fine, not too much pain BUT then by 2pm was suffering cramps and really swollen stomach - luckily I was working from home so phoned the doctors how said to come straight down - after doc saw me said I needed to go straight into hospital as I had a bad reaction. By 4pm I was in agony and was literally screaming and crying in the waiting room at the Liverpool Womens. Finally they gave me morphine and ran millions of tests. I had to stay in overnight and they then had me on very strong anti biotics for 2 weeks.
So yes it can go wrong - they said with me the dye had caused an immediate and serious inflamation and infection but would I do it again to help get pregnant - YES !
Good luck and just try and remember why you are having it done xx


----------

